# How to bypass the immobilizer in 97 aba obd2 with SAI.



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

hi there, so today i was trying to figure out the wiring. i did as bonesaw suggested and still there is no power to the f pump, the starter doesn' t even turn but ext lights and int light and the radio work, some rellay in the f bux clicks when i try to start the car. so i beleive it is the immobilizer. 
the f pump is good i checked.
1)so how to bypass the immobilizer? and where the **** is it? and what wires are they? 
2)another question, if the fan controll module is not connected, will it start anyways?

3) how to connect the back up switch on the tranny to the aba wiring?
4) if any one has a good link to a site like for example
A2 resource, but for obd2 mk3, please give me the link.

thanks a lot.
all grounds checked.


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

ttt 2


----------



## retoropak (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: How to bypass the immobilizer in 97 aba obd2 with SAI. (manfredwerner)*

http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty/dreed/Campingart/jettatech/alarmcentralhelp/alarmhelp2.htm#6
Try to bypass alarm module like in this link


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: How to bypass the immobilizer in 97 aba obd2 with SAI. (retoropak)*

will try tomorrow, more help needed.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: How to bypass the immobilizer in 97 aba obd2 with SAI. (manfredwerner)*

thick wire out of F1. goes to black connector. stick a 15A fuse in there. itll give power to starter.
car will work without fan controller. needs power and ground. then black/yellow wire needs switched ign.
if a early style trans need to get that connector and splice in.


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: How to bypass the immobilizer in 97 aba obd2 with SAI. (bonesaw)*

*
Quote, originally posted by bonesaw »thick wire out of F1. goes to black connector. stick a 15A fuse in there. itll give power to starter.
*

- i am sorry i am really dumb in thiese things which one is F1 and which black connector do you mean?
*car will work without fan controller. needs power and ground. then black/yellow wire needs switched ign.- *
what does this mean? ( sorry again)
if a early style trans need to get that connector and splice in.
- the tranny switch is big and has 3 pins does aba have 3 or 2 pin connector?(sorry again)

_Modified by manfredwerner at 10:46 AM 2-4-2009_


_Modified by manfredwerner at 10:48 AM 2-4-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: How to bypass the immobilizer in 97 aba obd2 with SAI. (manfredwerner)*

aba 2 pin.


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: How to bypass the immobilizer in 97 aba obd2 with SAI. (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_thick wire out of F1. goes to black connector. stick a 15A fuse in there. itll give power to starter.
car will work without fan controller. needs power and ground. then black/yellow wire needs switched ign.
if a early style trans need to get that connector and splice in.


what is F1?
where to connect the black yellow to switched ignition?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: How to bypass the immobilizer in 97 aba obd2 with SAI. (manfredwerner)*

Connector F pin 1. off the D harness for switched ign


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: How to bypass the immobilizer in 97 aba obd2 with SAI. (bonesaw)*

*
Quote, originally posted by bonesaw »Connector F pin 1. off the D harness for switched ign
*
so i need to jump the pin 1 of the F harnes with a pin in the D harnes? any specific pin in the D harnes?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: How to bypass the immobilizer in 97 aba obd2 with SAI. (manfredwerner)*

no if you do that you will blow stuff up. the wire from F1 goes to a black connector. and then that black connector goes to the starter. put a fuse in that. 
look in the bentley. but there should be a yellow connector off the D harness connects to that.
if you cant figure it out. tow the car to me and pay me to finish it.


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: How to bypass the immobilizer in 97 aba obd2 with SAI. (bonesaw)*

OH, TRUST ME IF I ONLY HAD TIME AND MONEY TO TOW IT AGAIN, I'D TOW IT TO YOU, as for now i have no choice but to fix it myself. 
so i need to jump F1 with that single wire black colored connector and then this whole thing fuse with 15a and connect it to the starter pin in the yellow plug harness D? if that last step in the D harness is wrong, then i need to connect it to the starter where?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: How to bypass the immobilizer in 97 aba obd2 with SAI. (manfredwerner)*

the starter has nothing to do with the D harness.
in that black connector with the thick red wire put a 15A fuse. thats it. 

that black/yellow with yellow connector needs switched ign. you can get swithced ign from the D harness. or the black/yellow off the ign switch or defrost harness.


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: How to bypass the immobilizer in 97 aba obd2 with SAI. (bonesaw)*

right, that's where i got confused.


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh thanks GOD! it cranked today after i did all as bonesaw said! tomorrow is the starting day!


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

Man this is unbeliveable!!!!!!!!!! i never thought it would even crank! i only cranked it for a sec, coz there is barelly any oil in there and no coolant, so tomorrow i'll change oil, finalize all the temp connections fill it with coolant and may God's love be with me! yabadoobadooba!


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (manfredwerner)*

Woo hoo.
Get 'er Done!!!


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*

Yeah! Thanks for helping me out!!!!!! God bless you!


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

still didn't connect the yellow plug with blck and yellow to the switched ignition. well maybe tomorrow.


----------

